
Get Ready for the Return of Inflation - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/get-ready-for-the-return-of-inflation-11587659836
======
sova
Interestingly enough, when Kuwait did basic income issuances to the general
public (everyone) they could not mitigate a spike in commodity prices every
time the fund was dispersed. They continually blamed the finance ministers and
heads of economy, but if you inject a ton of cash into the system, the
inflation will be felt somewhere. However, thanks to the staggered nature of
the delivery of the stimulus of March 2020 it seems that the US will probably
weather the storm with minimal increase in inflation, because the reduction in
[restaurant and other] food demand has lowered commodity prices. My guess is
that they will level out over the next 6-12-18 months. Economics is awesome.

